# The General Data Protection Regulation - GoLive May 2018



## HanaBi (Jul 7, 2017)

Could new data laws end up bankrupting your company? - BBC News

For those of us who are self-employed, have their own business etc, this piece of news is absolutely vital to take on-board and action before the GDPR comes into force May of next year!

This will override the existing, but hugely outdated "Data Protection Act 1998", and huge fines will be handed out for those that fail to comply

It should also be noted that even though we will be leaving the EU over the next year or so, the UK will still be compelled by this new regulation until stated otherwise. 

Businesses large or small will be affected and must comply. The links below will offer some guidance, but there is an awful lot to digest and understand - there's also a lot of grey areas that may catch the unwary!

No doubt there will be websites out there willing to help, but typically these services won't be free, and may not even be any good, especially in a legally binding sense. 

*Bottom line - protect all "personal" data that you hold locally or through the Cloud*


Data protection reform

GDPR: a quick start guide


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 7, 2017)

Yet the Data Protection Act seems remarkably toothless. Note the recent reports of how Google was handed 1.6 million patient records for commercial development purposes. So far the consequences from that appear to be little more than people saying "Oops".


----------

